# Solution pour utiliser CATIA V5



## Martinou38 (25 Février 2010)

Hello,

J'ai besoin de faire tourner CATIA V5 sur mon laptop perso pour les besoin de mes études.
J'ai acheté un MBP 13", 2,53 Ghz et 4Go de RAM très récemment et je comptais continuer à utiliser mon ancien PC pour faire ce type de travail.

Mais je veux finalement pouvoir tout faire sur le MAC.

Mes besoins sont de pouvoir faire de la CAO sur CATIA, mais aussi de pouvoir par exemple, faire des captures d'écran de la CAO pour les intégrer dans un rapport. J'ai uniquement besoin de windows pour CATIA, le reste est fait avec OSX.

Ainsi, quelles sont les solutions qui me sont offertes ?

- bootcamp: ça va tourner impec, mais je ne peux pas faire mes rapports en même temps...
- VMware Fusion 3: je peux tourner CATIA et bosser sur pages en même temps, mais quid des performances...

Quelle solution est la plus avantageuse pour moi, ou y a t il une alternative ?

Autre chose, un gars de mon école utilise Bootcamp pour les sessions CAO intensives et VMware pour les phases de rédaction de rapport et pour avoir accès au travail réalisé avant sous Bootcamp. Est-ce bien possible de retrouver les fichier de la partition W dans celle OS X?

Merci pour vos réponses, je l'espère nombreuses


----------



## rizoto (25 Février 2010)

Cela devrait fonctionner, Mais tout depend de la taille de tes projets (10, 100, 1000 pièces).

Et puis bon, un 13" pour bosser sur catia, c'est leger, non? Je suppose que ce sera du dépannage.

Qu'est qui t'empeche d'ecrire ton rapport sous bootcamp?

A l'époque, je bossais sur les stations CATIA de l'école pour faire le gros du travail, le PC maison ne servait qu'a faire des captures ou de l'impression de plan ...


----------



## Martinou38 (25 Février 2010)

Oui je peux tout faire avec un windows sous Bootcamp, mais après pourquoi avoir un MAC...

Je dois installer CATIA et je veux mettre windows juste pour ça, pas pour bosser sur mes rapports ou alors sinon, ça fait cher le PC en alu


----------



## rizoto (25 Février 2010)

Martinou38 a dit:


> Oui je peux tout faire avec un windows sous Bootcamp, mais après pourquoi avoir un MAC...
> 
> Je dois installer CATIA et je veux mettre windows juste pour ça, pas pour bosser sur mes rapports ou alors sinon, ça fait cher le PC en alu



Pourquoi acheter un Mac en sachant que le logiciel que l'on souhaite utiliser ne fonctionne pas dessus.'

Pour faire court, il y a quelques retours d'experiences qui disent que CATIA fonctionne correctement via une machine virtuelle. La plupart doivent être des etudiants, donc ont des projets de petites tailles. Pourquoi ne pas essayer et faire une idee toi-même.

Cree une partition bootcamp, installe windows et cree une machine virtuelle depuis ta partition bootcamp avec VMware. Comme ca, tu pourras suivant le besoin te servir de la machine virtuelle ou de la partition bootcamp.


----------



## tiboscargot (25 Février 2010)

je confirme j'utilise catia v5 r18 et 19 selon les besoins en virtuel via vmware avec un macbook unibody. J'ai 1go de puissance pour chaque machine et cest impec.


----------



## Martinou38 (25 Février 2010)

J'achète pas mon ordi uniquement pour de la CAO, je fais pas que ça dans la vie...

Je vais essayer de faire tourner CATIA en virtuel et installerai une partition bootcamp si nécessaire


----------



## Jarod03 (25 Février 2010)

J'ai Catia R19 qui tourne sur 7 via bootcamp, aucun problème


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Février 2010)

Martinou38 a dit:


> J'achète pas mon ordi uniquement pour de la CAO, je fais pas que ça dans la vie...
> Je vais essayer de faire tourner CATIA en virtuel et installerai une partition bootcamp si nécessaire



Il faudrait que tu essaies également Parallels 5 que tu peux tester gratuitement en allant sur leur site (en français).

Je te renvoie sur 2 de mes messages concernant:

- les appli 3 D tournant sur Parallels :

http://forums.macg.co/4587194-post5.html

et un message plus récent:

- comparant Fusion 3 à Parallels 5 avec notamment les 2 essais de SVMMac, le numéro 1 de la presse Mac :

http://forums.macg.co/5391210-post347.html


----------

